# 255s all the way around in a 72 GTO



## Thered72 (Jul 30, 2020)

Hello everyone,

Im new to the forum and just sold my 2 gen trans am to get a 72 GTO. I just picked up brand new set of 4 255 60 15 Firestone firehawk tires off Facebook market place for less than 300 bucks for the set. I think these will be a tight fit but they were such a good deal I grabbed them before someone else did.
My car has all new springs, shocks, and suspension and sits high probably like it did new. Have you guys ever run these all the way around? Will I rub on the front fenders?

The car came with 215 70 15 redline tires and I cannot stand them. 
Thanks!

dan


----------



## Mine'sa66 (Oct 30, 2019)

I would be shocked if they clear the front. I have a '66, I had 2456015 on the front until I did the disc swap. widened my front track by 1/8" making them not clear. So I had to run 2356015 on the front. Rear should be no problem, I'm running 2756015 easily.


----------



## Thered72 (Jul 30, 2020)

Yeah I’m not worried about the rears but the fronts are a concern. The guy I bought these from got them off a guy who put them on his 80s Monte ss and took them off bc they were too big. This definitely has me worried but I guess I will find out for myself since I got em. My buddy has a tire mounting machine at his house and I’m going over Sunday to put these on. I’ll let you know how they do!!


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

235 is about as big as you can go on the front without modifying the fenders.


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

Agree with mine and 052 I think it won’t work running 245 60 14 on mine worked out ok


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

I had to notch the front corner a little bit to fit 15" 245s on my 68. But that was 35 years ago.


----------



## Thered72 (Jul 30, 2020)

Thanks for the pictures and additional input. I might just buy some new 235s for the front if this does work out. I was trying to be in a budget with this but it’s ok I guess. I hate the look of the redline tires I got on there. Quick question for everyone. How desirable would you say a set of 4 of these redline tires are used? They are the bf goodrich silvertowns and only have 300 miles on them. Literally look brand new. I was thinking I could offset some costs and sell these or Maybe even trade for some honeycomb rims.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Location?


----------



## Thered72 (Jul 30, 2020)

Massachusetts by Springfield.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Well not in my neighborhood LOL. San Diego


----------



## Thered72 (Jul 30, 2020)

Update, I just said screw it and bought two brand new Avenger GT 235 60 15s for the front and I got my fire hawks 255 60s on the back. No fitment issues and she looks awesome!! Handles better too. The wider tires took up some play in my steering.


----------



## PontiAC27 (Dec 21, 2020)

Yeah, wider tires like the 255 will rub. Avenger GT 235/60/15 is a good choice.


----------

